# Kauai Suggestions?



## GregT (May 31, 2014)

All,

In two weeks, we are off to Kauai and I'm really excited!  :whoopie:

I've only been once, and the kids were really young so we did limited excursions.

I would appreciate any advice and suggestions for beaches/hikes/excursions for a group of 7 (Jonell and I, are our three kids ages 9, 11 and 13, and then Jonell's parents).   

Jonell's mom has back issues so any hikes can't be very strenuous.

Through TUGging, I've found Captain Andy's tour of Na Pali Coast, and I've seen recommended beaches of Tunnel's and Lumaha'i.  We will gets lots of beach time the week following on Maui, so this is probably only one beach day.

We would love to do a hike that ends up at a waterfall, but I've not found a good lead yet.

I would appreciate any advice from the Kauai locals.   We are staying at Marriott Kauai Lagoons on the east side of the island.

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## csalter2 (May 31, 2014)

*Helicopter Ride*

Greg,

I know you said you had 7 people, but I cannot tell you how much I enjoyed the helicopter ride when we went to Kauai.  That was the absolute best! We went into the Waimea Canyon and saw beautiful waterfalls up close.  We saw the tops of the Napili Coast, the mountain were like pointed ice spears. It was all so beautiful. 

There are many, many hikes. I can't remember the name of this one, but it was near K'ee beach and you had great views. I am sure one of the guide books ONLINE can direct you.


----------



## linsj (May 31, 2014)

Check out _Kauai Revealed_ book. It has a whole section on hikes.


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2014)

For children learning to snorkel, you can't beat Ke'e Beach:  
-Large, shallow, sandy lagoon, surrounded by a protective reef.
-Go all the way to the end (literally) of highway 560 - north
-Get there before 10 am. - leave at 8:30 from your resort






Waimea Canyon is not to be missed - take a picnic and make it a day trip - tons of hiking.


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2014)

Kauai Heicopters have a bad safety record - I wouldn't go on one, or take my children on one.


----------



## klpca (May 31, 2014)

We just got back from WPORV in early May. You'll have a great time.

Hiking - this is a good website for trail info: http://www.kauaiexplorer.com/hiking_kauai/
I would suggest the Kuilau trail. It's about as easy as it gets with minimal elevation gain (although there is some gain - it's not flat) and great views almost the whole way. After about a mile and a half you come to a grassy picnic area. You can go further but there's no need to. It's a great place to turn around especially if you are hiking with non-hikers. There are two parking areas near the trail head - the first one only has space for about three cars - so keep going and you'll see another parking area on the left. 

The first part of the Kalalau is pretty rocky and can be slippery so I wouldn't suggest it for anyone other than someone who enjoys hiking a lot. The second part of the trail is only for the hardcore hikers. 

We've done Captain Andy's a couple of times and enjoyed it both times, although I enjoyed the Na Pali Coastline tour much more that the sunset cruise.

The only other thing that we did that I found to be outstanding was the spa at the Hyatt in Poipu. Fabulous facility.

I agree that Waimea Canyon is a must do. We didn't do it on this trip because my friend didn't want to spend that much time in the car, but with your group, I wouldn't miss it. 

Have a great time!


----------



## jonmaiman (May 31, 2014)

+1 for a day trip to Wameia Canyon stopping at the various lookouts and ending at Koke'e State Park.

We also stayed at Kauai Lagoons last summer and it was fantastic.  If you don't want to drive up North for a boat ride to see the Napali Cliffs, I highly recommend Liko Kauai out of Waimea.  It is much closer to Lagoons.   The boat and crew were great and they were especially good with kids (our daughter was 7 at the time).   We spent lots of time viewing the cliffs, took the boat into a couple of caves, and snorkeled.  We found them by accident when our first choice company was booked but it turned out to be a great choice.   The boat also has a shaded section where you can get out of the sun when you like.

If you like nature, the Kilauea lighthouse national wildlife refugee near Princeville is a great place to see lots of sea birds.   You could easily fit it in with snorkeling  at Ke'e Beach for a northern day.

--Jon


----------



## Vacation4us (May 31, 2014)

*Things to do around Poipu*

Be sure to check out the Allerton Gardens near the blowhole on the south shore (Poipu).  Take the tour, it's worth it.
Also...if your family does GeoCaching, it's fun to do in Kauai.  The Kauai Cavern Cache in the South Shore is quite an interesting place.

Ray


----------



## momeason (May 31, 2014)

*Blowholes*

There is a cool blowhole near the main highway southwest from Poipu Point. It was near a little beach and near resorts. Easy access.
Kids love blowholes. I think they are fun to experience.
This might be the one I remember.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5heH1ksaqcM


----------



## thheath (May 31, 2014)

*Sea turtles*

1. In the Poipu area is a place called Koloa Landing (you can google it).

If you walk down the boat ramp to the water and then go to the right, you'll find a small stream that is always filled with resting turtles.  Of course you can't disturb them but the kids can see them close up and it quite interesting.

You'll have to walk over 75' of rocks but it's easy enough for all but your Mom.

2. Also if the water is calm, snorkeling at Lawai beach is nice with lots of tropical fish to see.  Your can rent the gear and snorkel vests up the street at Snorkel Bob's.

3. Poipu Beach park has an area that is always nice and protected for kids to play, in shallower water.

4.  If you're into sea glass, I know a relatively unknown place to pick up glass.  It is in the vicinity of the airport and I would have to give you detailed directions.  PM if interested.

5. On the way back from Waimea Canyon, be sure to stop at JoJo's Shave Ice for the kids, cough cough 

*I'll try and think of more local stuff.

Ted

PS: Sorry anyone if I've repeated somethings.


----------



## thheath (May 31, 2014)

*PS: Costco*

Even if you're only there for a week, it would pay to shop at Costco (Lihue).

For food, beer, wine and even some tourist stuff.  Hawaii candies, cookies, coffee, etc. (makes good gifts).

Of course they are the cheapest around and it sounds like you have a good many folks in your group.


----------



## thheath (May 31, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Kauai Heicopters have a bad safety record - I wouldn't go on one, or take my children on one.



Agree 100% Denise.

Living here I see them flying in weather that is so bad; we didn't even attempt it in the Army (except in Iraq).

As mentioned, their poor safety record is only exceeded by the light sport aircraft (motorized hang gliders), here on Kauai.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 1, 2014)

OTOH, I took a helicopter ride on the last day, waiting for the redeye home.
It was fantastic!  I was in one of those without the doors, so I really had a great view up next to the pilot.  (DH opted out, but it was something I always wanted to do, on my bucket list, so to speak.)  

Not saying it's for everyone, but it's certainly something I'll never forget.


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 1, 2014)

You have the bike/walking path near your hotel, too.   The views of the ocean from it are amazing and walking that would be easy.  Or rent a bike.
 How about Smith's luau?  Everyone we've taken there loves it.  Bet the kids would love the miniature golf course up by Kilauea.  Not a waterfall, but you could do the Fern Grotto Smith's tour---short boat ride and easy walk to the grotto.  Surf lessons for the kids in Hanalei?  Or boogie boarding.  Definitely drive up the canyon.


----------



## GregT (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you all for the excellent suggestions!

Lots of research to do here, but I appreciate the perspective.

Best,

Greg


----------



## thheath (Jun 1, 2014)

It sounds like you won't be on island long, so I suggest you plan well and keep the driving time to a minimum.

Kauai is a small island but can take almost 2 hours, from one end to the other.

As we know, kids aren't digging the ride in the car part.

LOL

Ted


----------



## Tahiya (Jun 1, 2014)

*another neat place to go in Kauai*

If you like birds you can visit the Kilueia(sp?) Lighthouse, which is part of the national wildlife refuge system.  I'm not a birder, but the albatross, red footed boobies, and great frigate birds are easy to spot and fun to read about and watch.  Also, the shearwaters make entertaining noises.  There were terrific crashing waves to admire when we were there (not close to where you stand).   The walk out to the point is short, but sloped.  If your mother needs a shuttle they will provide one.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you have a dog you miss while on vacation? You can borrow one for the day:

http://kauaihumane.org/volunteer/dogfieldtrips

Ever try stand up paddleboard? You can get a lesson right at your resort:

http://kauaibeachboys.com/

The same place also offers surfing, sailing, and canoe rides. Still on our list of things to do is to visit Kukuiolono Park:

http://www.kauai.com/kukuiolono-park

Anybody else been there?


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Jun 2, 2014)

I wholeheartedly second the recommendation for Allerton Gardens!  Beautiful place, and the walking is not strenuous.  Make your reservation ahead of time and ask for Martin to be your tour guide, if he's still there.  (He's from Brazil and was quite entertaining!)  We went in 2010 and really enjoyed it - a couple scenes from "Jurassic Park" were filmed there.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 2, 2014)

I just want to encourage you to follow up on the catamaran tour of the Na Pali Coast via Captain Andy's. It's a bit of drive to Port Arthur from Lihue, but it is WELL worth the trip.

The spectacular beauty of the Na Pali Coast cannot be understated. Best of all, the crew on the boat are warm, friendly, and make the whole trip a lot of fun. And if you choose to take the sunset dinner cruise, I can vouch for the fact that the quality of the food is really good.

Enjoy Kauai. It's my favorite of the islands.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 2, 2014)

Allerton Gardens is great for adults, but it's fairly pricey, and might be kind of slow for kids.  If they are old enough to stay by themselves for the evening, consider treating them to a pizza and movie night at the timeshare, while the adults do the cocktail tour at Allerton Gardens.


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm taking notes for next time. Just got back from a too short vacation there.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 2, 2014)

Lydlady said:


> I'm taking notes for next time. Just got back from a too short vacation there.



You could spend three weeks on Kauai and it would still be too short


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 2, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Do you have a dog you miss while on vacation? You can borrow one for the day:
> 
> http://kauaihumane.org/volunteer/dogfieldtrips
> 
> ...



We looked into the dog rental for the day but many auto rental companies forbid animals in the car.


----------



## KevJan (Jun 2, 2014)

One of our "MUST-DOS" is to go to JO-JO's Shave Ice. There's no other place quite the same. The Fern Grotto is also a fun thing to do on a hot, lazy afternoon. We also enjoy the tour at the monastary to see how the building of their temple is doing but it may be too slow for the kids. Whatever you do, you can't go wrong.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 2, 2014)

good evening

Gregster....

this is the hike my clan is going to do....

https://www.napali.com/coast/hanakapiai/

5 days to 6206!!!!


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 2, 2014)

We went on a ATV ride with Kipu Ranch.
We did not do the one with the waterfall   but they had a ride with one.
We went with another family and the father did a ton of research. 

Also there is a mountain that looks like Bart Simpsons face 

There waterfall from the TV show Fantasy Island is there you can drive almost up to it

Koala Fish Market is a great place to pick up some poke or other fish for a picnic
Sushi etc.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 2, 2014)

thheath said:


> It sounds like you won't be on island long, so I suggest you plan well and keep the driving time to a minimum.
> 
> Kauai is a small island but can take almost 2 hours, from one end to the other.
> 
> ...



We stayed at the Marriott also (enjoyed our stay) with our 11 year old grandson Nov 2012.  He got car sick on the way back from Waimea.  Too much time in the car for him.  It was beautiful though.


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 2, 2014)

one of our best meals on our last trip was at rainbeau jo's food truck.  if your party is agreeable to eating at a picnic table in the parking lot of an autobody shop, i highly recommend stopping for breakfast:

http://rainbeaujos.com/


----------



## Jpollo (Jun 3, 2014)

Our favorite 3 family hikes are


Pihea Trail. At the end of the Waimea Canyon at Puu O Kila Lookout. Great vistas overlooking the Napali Coast. Moderate hike.
Kalalau Trail from Kee Beach. (Probably most strenuous of the three) 
Maha’ulepu Cliff Trail. Poipu Area. Start from Shipwreck Beach by the Hyatt. Awesome coastal views.  Easiest hike.
I'd also suggest Wings over Kauai for a tour of the island. Our pilot last year said his favorite beach was Annini Beach.

If you're staying at the Waiohai I'd recommend grabbing a small $6 fishing net and a flashlight for a night reef walk. Lot's of interesting creatures. 

We're off to Kauai this Saturday. This thread has been a great source for new things to try on this trip.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 3, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> Greg,I know you said you had 7 people, but I cannot tell you how much I enjoyed the helicopter ride when we went to Kauai.


Be careful which company and which aircraft one books.
We limited our choices to Jack Harter in a Hughes 500 and then they canceled because of weather just as we were getting ready to call them.

The Hughes 500 (Click to learn about the 500)  is about as reliable as a helicopter can get.





Remember Magnum?
No they aren't foofey and fancy like the A-Stars ... but they are rock solid.






*If you can't cancel because you don't like the weather up to the time of departure, don't book it. *

*If the weather isn't better than VFR (3000 foot ceiling and 3 miles visibility) over the tour route, cancel.*

Stay away from Birds in Paradise ... it is dangerous and their operation almost always violates the FARs by using Light Sport Aircraft (LSA) for commercial operations.



WalnutBaron said:


> You could spend three weeks on Kauai and it would still be too short


For many, us included, a lifetime in Hawaii is too short ...


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 3, 2014)

Can't believe nobody is recommending kayaking on the Wailua River. Last time we were there, we watched them kayak in different spots along the river and it looked like a lot of fun.  Something we look forward to doing when we're on Kauai (Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club) for a week in December 

http://kauaiwailuakayak.com/

http://wailuariverkayaking.com/Home_Page.html

http://www.kayakwailua.com/


Don't forget paddle boarding (SUP) and surfing.


Or how about a 2.5 hour zipline tour:

http://www.viator.com/tours/Kauai/Kauai-Zipline-Tour-in-Poipu/d670-6376ZIPLINE


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2014)

We tried kayaking on Kauai once.  Did you know that you will probably fall out of the boat, and that it's really hard to get back in when you don't know what you are doing?  My DH (big old jock) about drowned himself - he said never again!  :hysterical:

Add 100 lbs., and 6 inches to this guy, and some waves, and you'll get the picture:


----------



## klpca (Jun 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We tried kayaking on Kauai once.  Did you know that you will probably fall out of the boat, and that it's really hard to get back in when you don't know what you are doing?  My DH (big old jock) about drowned himself - he said never again!  :hysterical:
> 
> Add 100 lbs., and 6 inches to this guy, and some waves, and you'll get the picture:



They don't call the two man kayaks "divorce boats" for nothing. 

Been there, done that - still had fun. And we provided lighthearted entertainment for the rest of the group!


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 3, 2014)

klpca said:


> They don't call the two man kayaks "divorce boats" for nothing.
> 
> Been there, done that - still had fun. And we provided lighthearted entertainment for the rest of the group!



Think I'll stick with a single (1-man) kayak.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2014)

My DH swallowed so much water trying to get back in the kayak that he was sick the rest of the day - he seriously won't do it again!


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jun 3, 2014)

*Any quilters?*

If there are any quilters in your party, stop by Kapaia Stitchery, just down the hill outside Lihue.  It's a wonderful quilt shop, one of my favorites in the NATION!  

Get a schedule of the farmers' markets....located different places on the Island.

If you go to Waimea Canyon (and you should!), try to go fairly early because my experience is that the clouds often roll in in the late morning and prevent the view of Kalalau Valley, which is incredibly beautiful.

Kauai is my favorite island, too!


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 3, 2014)

I rented a kayak (2 person) and took the paddle up the river to the Fern Grotto.  If you time it right when the tour boat arrives you can tag along their Fern Grotto presentation and listen to the wedding song.

Going back DOWN river was the hardest, fighting the wind, I thought all river currents would take you out to the ocean but a kayak is more affected by surface wind.  

It didn't help that my son gave up paddling after 100 yards, announcing he'd had enough.


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 3, 2014)

I was in Kauai in May.  We did some kayaking.  I could handle that, but not slipping in the mud on one of the hikes...  and that was multiple times too.  

I was with "active" people.  One of the main things I would do next time in Kauai is relax.  I forgot to do that.  I do admire "active" people though and especially hikers with sure footing.


----------



## GregT (Jun 3, 2014)

Please post a pic!


<----------- I bet it will look like that   



puckmanfl said:


> 5 days to 6206!!!!




Thanks again to all for the suggestions, they are appreciated!


----------



## eal (Jun 3, 2014)

I second the idea of getting a copy of Kauai Revealed - in it there are enough suggestions of things to do to last a year!


----------



## dive-in (Jun 3, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> I rented a kayak (2 person) and took the paddle up the river...deleted.
> 
> Going back DOWN river was the hardest, fighting the wind, I thought all river currents would take you out to the ocean but a kayak is more affected by surface wind.
> 
> It didn't help that my son gave up paddling after 100 yards, announcing he'd had enough.



Ditto on the experience with going back against the wind that counteracts the current with a kid that refuses to paddle.    Never, never, never, again.  Especially when my son is now 6-3 and 275 lbs.


----------



## winger (Jun 4, 2014)

KevJan said:


> One of our "MUST-DOS" is to go to JO-JO's Shave Ice. There's no other place quite the same. T....


Make sure you do some research and visit the 'original' .  There seems to be two right near one another.

Unsure if this was mentioned in this thread, but we liked The Right Slice (if you are into pies) and the Luau Kalamaku at the Plantation is well done and in a superb venue: http://luaukalamaku.com/


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 4, 2014)

GregT said:


> Please post a pic!
> 
> 
> <----------- I bet it will look like that
> ...


Just bring good hiking shoes with good soles, we use Merrell's. The trails were really slick. Probably want to wear them to/from Hawaii because of the weight & size, that's what we usually have to do when we go to Hawaii and just did last month on our 3-week trip to Italy & Greece. Those white tennis shoes in the photo are not a good idea.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 4, 2014)

Standup Paddleboard Hanalei River and Hanalei Bay.  Great upper body (and toes) workout!


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 4, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Just bring good hiking shoes with good soles, we use Merrell's. The trails were really slick. Probably want to wear them to/from Hawaii because of the weight & size, that's what we usually have to do when we go to Hawaii and just did last month on our 3-week trip to Italy & Greece. Those white tennis shoes in the photo are not a good idea.



I need to look into those. The $15 pair of water shoes that I bought there didn't have a whole lot of traction.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 5, 2014)

Lydlady said:


> I need to look into those. The $15 pair of water shoes that I bought there didn't have a whole lot of traction.


I only buy Merrell or Teva water sandals with Vibram soles. All of my Merrell shoes and hiking boots have Vibram soles.  The Vibram is great for traction in the mud, snow, or any slick surface.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibram

http://www.merrell.com/US/en/Men-Footwear-Shoes-Hiking

http://www.merrell.com/US/en/Men-Footwear-Sandals-Water


Although I really like my water sandals and wear them a lot, I wouldn't recommend them for hiking, because of the lack of lateral support.


Merrell does make a water shoe for kayaking and walking up river beds:

http://www.merrell.com/US/en/Men-Footwear-Shoes-Water


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 5, 2014)

Great suggestions, thanks!


----------



## Stressy (Jun 11, 2014)

I consider this a hidden gem in Kauai. The Wai Koa Loop Trail and Stone Dam. Google for pictures...but they just don't do it justice...in person is just. WOW.

There are a couple of ways to accomplish your visit. One...which we did is to rent bikes from here:

http://namahanacafe.org/bike-rentals/ which is located at the Kauai Mini Golf course. http://kauaiminigolf.com/

This would be great for you and/or Mrs. and kids. 

You can also just walk it.

That said, if you are taking the parents, then a good way to cut off a good part of the ride/walk/hike is to enter from the Common Grounds restaurant http://cgkauai.net/

area and go directly to your reward which is Stone Dam.

Kilauea Lighthouse is basically across the Highway and you can take your bikes there too if you want.....we declined. BUT, if you take the short track to Stone Dam and then round out your day with the Lighthouse, then I think it's a nice day for all involved.

I'd also eat at Duane's Ono charburger on my way back...but that's just me :

http://greateatshawaii.blogspot.com/2013/03/duanes-ono-char-burgers-kauai.html

Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 12, 2014)

*Fern Grotto?*



KevJan said:


> One of our "MUST-DOS" is to go to JO-JO's Shave Ice. There's no other place quite the same. The Fern Grotto is also a fun thing to do on a hot, lazy afternoon. We also enjoy the tour at the monastary to see how the building of their temple is doing but it may be too slow for the kids. Whatever you do, you can't go wrong.




Ever since the rock fall, the grotto access is blocked and you can only "see" it from a floating dock parked in the river quite a bit down from the grotto. The last time we were there in 2007, the heat/humidity/mosquitoes were no fun...

They said they were working to clear access but it didn't look like it would happen anytime soon.

Anyone have a recent update?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2014)

KauaiMark said:


> Ever since the rock fall, the grotto access is blocked and you can only "see" it from a floating dock parked in the river quite a bit down from the grotto. The last time we were there in 2007, the heat/humidity/mosquitoes were no fun...
> 
> They said they were working to clear access but it didn't look like it would happen anytime soon.
> 
> Anyone have a recent update?




We were there in 2012. They have a large platform erected that you hike up to from the boat dock. It still isn't as close as it used to be, but it was close enough to get some decent images.  I love Kauai, but have to say, it wasn't very impressive.  The boat ride was fun, though. Hula dancing is always fun to watch, and the ladies doing it on the boat were old time pro's at it.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's a shot of the fern Grotto from 2012.

Dave


----------

